# SMZ- how much to dose?



## solupe (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello,

I heard that SMZ are good to treat horses with a snotty nose or heavy breathing.

I was woundering how many pills to give a foal? or an adult? Are these medicines specially for horses or are they a human medicine. I appreciate all input.....pm is also OK in case some idiot




does not agree with the advice you want to give......


----------



## sfmini (Sep 25, 2005)

You should always contact your vet for advice on treating an illness as you might select the wrong medication.

And no, that advice is the advice I always give.

I would tell you why, but your vet should do that to.

That last sentence is new, I used to just say why....


----------



## solupe (Sep 25, 2005)

Well I am in Europe,and medicines are not always the same as in the US. Overhere they tend to prescribe medicines that make them more money even if they know aspirine will do the trick also!!!! This is why I ask about smz.....


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok this sucks, sorry...



.....I'll risk it...one can get the info by doing a google search. I preface this by saying I am not a vet and in no way is this advice on dosage or usage of this drug...sheesh!





SMZ TABS: One tablet for every 70/140 lbs.

And yes it is good for those things but do double check with your qualified vet to be sure before dosing any animals with a drug. Even antibiotics. Reactions adverse can and do happen on rare occasions.

HOWZ THAT!


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Deb--pretty good! I'll go you one better:

from Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook (Fifth Edition)



> Sulfadiazine/Trimethoprim | Sulfamethoxazole/Trimethoprim
> Note: In the practice of veterinary medicine in the United States, two separate combinations with trimethoprim are used clinically. There are trimethoprim/sulfadiazine products approved for use in dogs, cats and horses in both parenteral and oral dosage forms. Many veterinarians also use the human approved, trimethoprim/sulfamethoxazole oral products. In Canada, sulfadoxine is available in combination with trimethoprim for veterinary use.
> 
> Prescriber Highlights
> ...


Souple, I usually buy these in 1000 count bottles from my drug reps--and they are often human labeled bottles. Sometimes the human labeled drugs are cheaper and sometimes the veterinary labeled drugs are cheaper--and I can choose either one.

**Note--I deleted sections on several other species plus some of the technical info--let me know if you really want the whole thing**


----------



## justaboutgeese (Sep 25, 2005)

There have been times when my vet recommended a drug he did not have on hand. Being a prescription drug I could not buy it over the counter so he would call the local pharmacy and they would dispense on his phoning it in. I wonder how many other drug stores fill veterinary scripts ????


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 25, 2005)

I have never had a problem phoning in veterinary rx's to pharmacies--all they need to have on file is my state licence and DEA number. There are many drugs we use that are "extra label", some drugs are too expensive/not used very often to keep in inventory, plus sometimes we just plain run out.


----------



## Dream (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr. Pam,

Do you anyone made it through that whole passage from Plumb<G>? It was hard enough for me in school! Very PC everyone!

Keep up the good work.

Michelle DVM


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 25, 2005)

Dream said:


> Dr. Pam,Do you anyone made it through that whole passage from Plumb<G>?Â  It was hard enough for me in school!Â  Very PC everyone!
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> ...


teehee just being politically correct





I just edited it--and I'd be happy to interpret by PM if someone truely doesn't understand...


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 26, 2005)

Well "I" read the entire thing and copied it to my meds file.

Thanks for nice words Pam, my friend. I did neglect to say my tabs are 960s and I also try to keep some on hand.

I should have said: 960's/ 160 mg TMP/800 mg SDZ (uncoated, unscored tablets) one tab per70 to 140 lbs.

I get them from my small animal vet and he was very fussy about looking up the proper dose for a small equine.

I also put them(tablets) in a larger syringe and fill the syringe with applesauce, the tab(s) get very smushy and they open their little mouths eagerly for the "treat".

Again I am not a vet (got a picture of Nixon in my head






)but this is my experience and as you see a real live vet says





Thanks DR. Pam.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## solupe (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you all so much for that information....



and a special thanks to Dr. Pam ....


----------

